# Help!



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Have a friend that has an 06 350 with starter and headlights not working. Any ideas what the problem could be? Fuses are fine. He is not mechanical, so that's all the info I have.

Will pull start and run.

It is at his camp (2hr drive), so need to know what parts, supplies, tools, etc.. we might need to fix it.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe the switches on the handle bar, had the same problem with my wife's Honda her lights would not come on while we were out riding so I cut the wires and tied them together so we could make it back. Pulled it apart and the switch was toast.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks and just looked at wiring diagram, and think your right!!

He just installed hand warmers too, so I'm hoping he just knocked the connector loose.


----------

